# Pics from the Cabin Fever run



## Seth (Jan 23, 2011)

It was a lot of fun. The weather was great. Temps were around 32, which felt great after the temperatures we been having.


----------



## Jim (Jan 23, 2011)

Looks like an awesome time! =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 23, 2011)

Good stuff man - any fish caught?


----------



## Seth (Jan 23, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> Good stuff man - any fish caught?



No fishin, just drove around, hung out on sand/snow bar, fried fish, taders, and grilled burgers, and shot the bull.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey Seth, was that on the Gasconade or Osage? Where did you put in?


----------



## Seth (Jan 24, 2011)

S&MFISH said:


> Hey Seth, was that on the Gasconade or Osage? Where did you put in?



This was on the Gasconade just above Highway 42 on the first big sand bar. The starting point for the run was at the Rollins Ferry access about 25 miles down river.


----------



## Codeman (Jan 24, 2011)

Looks like you guys had a good time. Hoping for the same here in a couple of weeks down here.


----------



## Outdoorsman (Jan 24, 2011)

Now THAT is what I'm talkin about.....outdoors, on the water, good food, nice boats, good company...it does not get much better....

Awesome Pics...

Outdoorsman


----------



## Truckmechanic (Jan 25, 2011)

At least you didn't have to worry about the beer getting hot... :lol:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jan 25, 2011)

Looks like a great time. 
I'm still hoping to get down to the Polar Bear run next month.


----------



## fender66 (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice post Seth....love seeing everyone having FUN! =D>


----------



## Seth (Jan 26, 2011)

I didn't get any good side shots of my boats next to the others, but my 115 looks like a 25 horse next to those 250's and 300's!


----------

